# Health insurance for 3 months waiting period BC



## Amanda_13 (Apr 30, 2016)

Can anybody recommend a good affordable temporary health insurance in BC? My partner and I are moving to BC from the UK and will need insurance until the provincial one kicks in. Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you tried comparing policies on Money Supermarket? 

My husband and I got some quotes through them for some travel insurance last year.


In the meantime, if you already know your new address in BC, I'd recommend that you and your partner complete and print out your MSP Enrolment form before you depart the UK and put it into the post as soon as you arrive... since you have to wait 90 days for your MSP cover to start, why not make the most of your waiting time by getting your paperwork sorted beforehand - there's no rule that says that you can't mail it off as soon as you arrive... I did the same thing as soon as I returned to BC after 2 years in the Caribbean and no fuss was ever made about it.

Good luck to you and have a safe journey over... I hope that you enjoy your new life in British Columbia as I've enjoyed the last 4 years in London and the UK in general (while I think I've slowly become a Londoner, I really love West Yorkshire).


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

Welcome, Amanda_13! We also needed insurance for our 90-day waiting period. Kanetix will allow you to compare several options online, at https://www.kanetix.ca/travel-visitors-to-canada
We ultimately went with coverage from Manulife, a big Canadian insurer. May not have been the cheapest, but I could understand the quote and the coverage options.


----------

